
BitCoin to the Moon - duramato
https://tothemoon.wtflab.pw/
======
feralmoan
Is this a joke? 'wtf'-lab indeed. What is the 'donate' button for?

~~~
duramato
Just for the record, this isn't my work. I found it via github [1] but it
doesn't have any source code of the website or backend for those interested,
unfortunately.

1\. [https://github.com/scriptzteam/BitCoin-To-The-
Moon](https://github.com/scriptzteam/BitCoin-To-The-Moon)

~~~
feralmoan
I figured it wasn't yours based on post history - and its not an exploit site
either that I can tell. Just very confusing! :)

